# Skinky Sydney



## schopier (Aug 10, 2017)

New to Oz; hope you don't get sick of me looking for help. I assume these are all common skinks around these parts but just wanted to check. The first was on a cement barrier in Coogee, the second was in Kamay Botany Bay National Park in some leafy ground-cover, the last two were in sandstone outcrops on the coast of the eastern suburbs. My guesses are: Cryptoblepharus pulcher, Lampropholis guichenoti, and Eulamprus quoyii x 2


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Aug 22, 2017)

Well done, you were very close. The only correction is Lampropholis delicata. L. guichenotia has a dark vertebral stripe on the body.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Aug 23, 2017)

any wild skink i'm a foot away from runs, good job!


----------

